# Parabuthus question...



## Static_69 (Jul 31, 2003)

For all you people that keep any species of Parabuthus, do you guys wear protective eyewear when dealing with them?
I really like the way P. transvaalicus (sp?) look and the only thing stopping me from buying any Parabuthus is their so called ability to spit venom.





Risto


----------



## rainman (Jul 31, 2003)

i know a guy from LLL that said his can shoot up to 3 feet with it's venom. mine shot his/hers about the 4 inches, but that was just the end of the tank so the longest i saw was that. the venom can make u temporarily blind for a few hours, and ur eyes sting and hurt. so if i were u, i'd definately wear safety goggles.


----------



## skinheaddave (Jul 31, 2003)

Well, if I'm wearing contacts I will wear goggles, but if I am wearing my glasses I tend to get lazy and not bother.  That being said, I will try to keep some glass between us if it is possible.  I have never seen mine spray, even when I have been pestering them during a photo shoot or whatnot.  Some are apparently more keen on the idea, though, as there is one being sold at a local shop that the invert guy says sprays all the time.  He is quite trustworthy in such matters.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Static_69 (Jul 31, 2003)

Wow...even though it's pretty scary at the thought of what it could do to your eyes, you have to admit it is very interesting how it can spray the venom like that.


I think I'm totally gonna get one...and I'm gonna have to ask my brother for a pair of goggles from his lab at work.



thanks guys,


Risto


----------



## rainman (Jul 31, 2003)

no prob, dude. dave, u thinkin bout gettin that hot scorp? i'll have to admit u get really nervous cleaning out the tank. i thought i felt some liquid on my hand, but i was spraying also with the scorp on the other end of th etank. so i have no idea what it was. i went straight to the sink and washed my hands right away tho. eh, you'll have fun weith it, dave. they're nifty, fast, aggressive, and get pissed easily (at least mine does). 

wooooooosahhhhhhhh


----------



## Frank (Aug 1, 2003)

rainman, you should go see the "My Inverts" thread...
http://www.arachnopets.com/arachnoboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7038

There you can see who has what. BTW, you do have a P. transvaalicus?


Frank


----------



## rainman (Aug 1, 2003)

yes i do. i wanted an A. amourexi, and they mixed it up with a parabuthus. i didnt realize it until i saw it shoot it's venom at a cricket. either way i have a hot scorp.


----------



## jper26 (Aug 1, 2003)

Anybody that mixes those 2 species up shouldent even be keeping or selling scorps. Did you know the difference when you bought him?


----------



## rainman (Aug 1, 2003)

it isnt a transvaalicus. it's yellow or gold, and it has the thick tail and it shoots the venom. i knew it was a parabuthus cuz those r the only scorps i know of that shoot their venom. i'd honestly rather have sumpin that stings the pray and shoots venom more than sumpin that just stings it's prey. i need to go to scorp files and check out the parabuthus scorps.


----------



## jper26 (Aug 1, 2003)

Go buy or borrow a digital camera so we can view all of your species.


----------



## rainman (Aug 1, 2003)

yeah i will...someday when i get around to it. hmmm, i think it may be a P. mossambicensis. but how in the hell does someone mix up a fat tail with an amourexi which doesnt have the fat tail characteristic? i cant stand new or amateur sellers. i'd like to let a scorp loose in the guy's house or sumpin.


----------



## skinheaddave (Aug 1, 2003)

rainman,

If I went into a butcher's and asked for sausage and got steak, who is to blame?  The butcher for selling me the wrong thing or me for not knowing the difference?  If the people at the store are idiots, you shouldn't be dealing with them and the onus is on YOU to know what's up.  Anyone dealing with hots ought to know at least the basics of identification.

Besides, you have a more valuable and interesting scorpion there, so the error was in your favour.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## neveragain (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rainman _
> *but how in the hell does someone mix up a fat tail with an amourexi which doesnt have the fat tail characteristic? i cant stand new or amateur sellers. i'd like to let a scorp loose in the guy's house or sumpin. *


You mixed them up too.

Also, I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure an a.amourexi's common name is fat tail.

And I agree with Dave, If you wanted one, you should have done research on it before hand, which would have made you realize that it wasnt an a.amourexi when you saw it.


----------



## rainman (Aug 1, 2003)

yes it's common name is a fat tail, it just lacks the characteristic of the fat tail. i'd rather have this parabuthus than the amourexi. some of the parabuthus look very similar to the amourexi. does it really matter? i could care less. i dont see any fault from me in their. i dont know every freakin scorp species or what each one looks like.


----------



## neveragain (Aug 1, 2003)

So, its ok if you dont know all of the species names and mix them up, but someone else who mixes them up is an idiot?


----------



## Frank (Aug 1, 2003)

When you are buying a scorp (especially a hot one) you have to know what exactly you'll receive, so you don't get stuck with a scorp that you don't want. Unless what you want is a hot scorp simply because they are c00L!!

Frank


----------



## Andrew (Aug 1, 2003)

Hi, Also be prepared because when i got my parabuthis leiosoma i opened the dish and it rushed out so fast i dident know what happened you are getting a parabuthis transvaalicus might be a diffrent story. Have fun and keep on top of it 
Ride on...............Andrew


----------



## rainman (Aug 1, 2003)

_(personal attack edited out)_ i dont think i said i mixed them up. i just went with the guy's word, so dont start tellin me who's at fault or anything like that. ur like makin a big deal bout sumpin u dont even know what happened. they look the freakin same.


----------



## Mechanical-Mind (Aug 1, 2003)

heh, take it easy rainman. i think people are getting curious as to how you can keep all the scorps you say you have and then make such a rudimentary mistake.. i mean, nearly every post someone makes, you appear and drop a line on how you have that species of scorpion or how yours had babies. also... you seem to be reluctant to take the time to do a photo shoot.

-Matt


----------



## neveragain (Aug 1, 2003)

Oh man, I missed what he said about me. 

Whatever, I'm done with this.


----------



## rainman (Aug 2, 2003)

i didnt even say anything bad about u. dont get all discouraged over sumpin so small, dude. and if u would look at my posts whoever it was that said i should take a photo shoot, i only said i got babies from 2 females. i owned an emperor, i now own a couple desert hairies, chinese golden, and a parabuthus. WOW, thats so much. i didnt know i had so many. i aint tryin to start any trouble, but geez, some of u never get off a freakin topic i say. for the last time, i dont have a digital camera to take any freakin photos. quit asking me. if i did, i'd post a bunch on here. i aint gonna lie bout owning some scorps. how pointless would that be? i'm not that desperate to be popular in here.


----------



## rainman (Aug 2, 2003)

oh, and this isnt a personal attack on someone, neither was the last one. i dont have any trouble with anyone up in here.


----------



## jper26 (Aug 2, 2003)

By buying a digital camera doesent will help you know what species you have if your ever unsure. Its just fun looking at everybodies pics of there scorps. By posting the pic of the fat tail someone in here could make a positive indentification of the scorp.


----------



## rainman (Aug 2, 2003)

i've already found the identification. P. mossambicensis...i think thats the correct spelling on it.


----------



## CID143ti (Aug 2, 2003)

Rainman,

You've gotta let me know where you acquired that scorpion.  If it's truly P. mossabicensis then you scored big time.  If you don't mind, please PM me with the dealer info.  

W. Smith


----------



## skinheaddave (Aug 2, 2003)

If you saw it spit, then chances are it is P. mossambicensis, as it is the only "spitting" scorpion that is imported with any regularity other than P.transvaalicus.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## rainman (Aug 2, 2003)

yeah, dave. i just compared the pics from the amourexi and the mossambicensis and saw that they looked the same so that's the only conclusion i came to.


----------



## chau0046 (Aug 2, 2003)

What about P. leiosoma?

And isn`t this a forum to ask and receive knowledge? Share experiences? Man , why does everyone have to be so defensive, and trying to stand over each other. Kinda bums me out when i read this forum nowadays. Such bickering  

Mat


----------



## skinheaddave (Aug 2, 2003)

As I understand it, only the following ones can "spit":

P. kraepelini
P. mossambicensis
P. raudus
P. schleichteri
P. transvaalicus
P. villosus

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## rainman (Aug 2, 2003)

yeah, i too heard that P. leiosoma can spit too. i dont know for certain so i'll go with what u say.


----------



## atavuss (Aug 2, 2003)

ok, out of curiousity do these scorps shoot a spray or is it more like drops or droplets?  anyone actually get any venom in their eyes?
Ed


----------



## skinheaddave (Aug 2, 2003)

The Scorpion Files page on P.leiosoma has them listed as not having any spraying ability, which means that Jan has not received any reliable data indicating to the contrary.  

From my understanding, Parabuthis spray, whereas the likes of Hadrurus more sort of "drip" or "splash."  Never gotten any in my eye, due to my scorpions' reluctance to spray.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## rainman (Aug 2, 2003)

like i said before, i saw mine shoot a light mist.


----------



## rainman (Aug 2, 2003)

i know i should just look at ur list of owned inverts, but which parabuthus do u own, dave?


----------



## jper26 (Aug 2, 2003)

Rainman you have a yahoo messanger handle?


----------



## Reitz (Aug 3, 2003)

Dave,

Hadrurus can "splash" venom? I've never seen this, what does it look like? Do they splash prey or is it a defense mechanism? Just curious,

Chris


----------



## Fausta (Aug 3, 2003)

*Parabuthus Question*

Dave is correct about the P. leiosoma.
I have had them for years and have never seen one spray. I have had a few P. transvaalicus that misted a foot or two  at the most for me. Maybe I didn't get them mad enough.
Dave, I like your profession attitude and always enjoy reading your responses to the various questions and topics.
Kelly


----------



## skinheaddave (Aug 3, 2003)

Kelly,

Thanks for the vote of confidence.

And now to drag this thread kicking and screaming in another direction, to what degree do your P.lieosoma burrow?  Have you had them since they were mature or have they moulted in your care?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Fausta (Aug 3, 2003)

*Parabuthus question*

Dave,
   I have only two now I keep separate. Overall they seem to prefer scrapes, but one of the specimens I have now does dig down the 4 inches I have provided for it. It doesn't keep any one situation for long however. I use broken ancient terracotta pots for shelters and they seem to love to hollow out a space underneath them. These types are for me the most aggressive i've kept. My A. australis has been keeping a close second, but it is extremely reclusive, fleeing to shelter the minute one walks into the room with it.
Kelly


----------



## Fausta (Aug 3, 2003)

*Parabuthus question*

Dave,
  I forgot to add that I have had the two present specimens as matures. Previously I have one molt. It lived about 4 years. I have never bred them though. These are fun types to keep.
Kelly


----------



## jper26 (Aug 3, 2003)

I have 2 one I keep on sand and rock who just prefers making scrapes. The other I am trying him on dry pure peat. The one on peat has burrowed about 5 inches down he is a smaller guy im thinking he has one moult left. So im hoping he can successfully moult and live a good life and then I might keep more on pure peat.


----------



## rainman (Aug 3, 2003)

i dont mean to get off topic here, but should i put my M. martensii on pure dry peat or keep it on wet down sand?


----------



## Andrew (Aug 3, 2003)

Hi, i also have one small p.leiosoma. Great scorpion to keep. i keep mine on 4-5 inches of sand with wood scrape and a little moss. and a water dish. When ever you touch his tail he moves a little and little drops of venom come out, Quite intersting. 
Thanks, Andrew


----------



## CID143ti (Aug 3, 2003)

rainman, 

I've heard of people keeping them on both.  I keep mine on packed sand.  I think it's just a personal preference.

W. Smith


----------



## rainman (Aug 3, 2003)

i just prefer the sand look, cuz it looks better.


----------



## skinheaddave (Aug 3, 2003)

This is great info.  I have heard that P.lieosoma can be a bit more challenging than most in terms of raising them up from young to adults.  Needless to say, they are somewhere on my "eventual projects" list.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## jper26 (Aug 4, 2003)

Heres a pic of my adult always gets camera shy and goes in the corner.


----------

